# My First Loft



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello everyone my name is Doug, I am new to pigeons and this forum. I just got my first pair of pigeons on the 24th (a pair of Lavender Lahore) and I started building my first loft on the 25th. I'll try and get some photos up asap, of the loft as I build it and my new birds. Its not going to be anything huge but it should do as a good start. When im finished building it I will also work on a set of plans for anyone that may be interested in a simular design.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, post some pics!  Im pretty sure someone here will be interested in those plans.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just finished with my first loft the other day....post pictures so we can see the progress!


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Well Im a drafter for a living so there may be a possibility of helping other members get plans made for their own lofts as well. It just depends on how much free time I can get to do it.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

very cool....maybe you take a stab at my loft...when you get the chance of course...


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are a few photos of what I have done so far. Its not much but its a start. overall dimensions when it is completed will be 7'H x 5'3"L x 4'D along with a 2'H x 2'D x 5'L sunning area.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very lovely birds! Thank you for the pictures! Please do keep us posted about the birds and the completion of your loft!

Terry


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Cute Goose. :]


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Those lahore are beautiful birds. Keep posting the build up pictures. We like to see.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Well so far today I got the rest of my plywood siding stained and finished, and installed the screen in the bottom.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought I would share with everyone a couple of pictures of the coop that I had built for my chickens. Im sure someone could take the design and make it more suitable for their birds. Although I do have to admit that it isnt my own design. It was actually designed by a man named Dennis as a project for his boy scout troop. You can contact him at [email protected] if anyone is interested in obtaining these plans. I cant remember if he charged for them or not.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WoW! Very nice! Thank you for including the chicken coop pics .. very, very nice. Your own project is going along well .. please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The screen floor will probably accumulate poops because the holes are too small. And scraping them will be hard from my experience. I've used 1/2" by 1" and the poops still accumulates. I would guess that 1" by 1" will be the one, but predators might be be able to get in. I switched to wooden floor, but I ended up with more cleaning. I can't just win!

Loves the chicken coop as well. I think pigeons will love that one, too, except not to use the chicken wire on them, but hardware cloth. If I may I like to see more pictures of that chicken coop as in inside pics and the roof structure.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Well what do you know, some of us didn't know that we are carpenter until we get into pigeon loft/coop...Is that coop will stay indoors or is it going next to the chicken coop? You saved a lot of money buying some lemon, keep the flying bugs away from the scent of it...Are getting a lot of chix eggs too?


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

The guy who actually designed that chicken coop has 2 videos of it on youtube.com if you search for playhouse coop. 

Exterior Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULvlZ94aZN4

Interior Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znjc1qSfCX0

The dimensions for the coop that I built are 4' wide x 8' long and about 6'-6.5' high. And unfortunatly no eggs from the chickens yet thry are about a month too young

The one in the video is 4' wide x 6' long


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

RodSD said:


> The screen floor will probably accumulate poops because the holes are too small. And scraping them will be hard from my experience. I've used 1/2" by 1" and the poops still accumulates. I would guess that 1" by 1" will be the one, but predators might be be able to get in. I switched to wooden floor, but I ended up with more cleaning. I can't just win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

thats a great looking chicken coop , I myself would have to build something bigger only because I go on the principle that more is better lol but yours is awesome and beautiful thanks for sharing


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My bad in my wording. I actually mean hardware cloth when I said screen. Sometimes I used them interchangeably.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Just updated my photos, added all of them to my album. The loft is almot complete, all I have left to do is make my nest boxes and watch my birds enjoy their new home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Deluhathol said:


> Just updated my photos, added all of them to my album. The loft is almot complete, all I have left to do is make my nest boxes and watch my birds enjoy their new home.


Very nice job! Thanks for sharing all the pictures with us!

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

wow! nice loft!!


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

There are going to be 9 nest boxes all together within the loft. Dimensions will be approximatly 20" wide x 15" high x 15" deep with a 2" landing overhang at the doorways to the boxes.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Well started making my nest boxes take a look and tell me what you all think. I will eventually be making doors for them.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

WOW looks great.

What is the size, look quite large. how High, length and how deep are the nest box? I am getting ready to start my nest boxes, just wondering.

Birds will have lots of room to do the wild thing. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very nice.........


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

dimensions of each box are 20" wide x 15" high x 15" deep. and the doors are 9.25" x 9.25"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I loooove those.....wish they were in my loft.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

well im out of space to post the rest of my pictures but if you want to see the finished nest boxes and my birds enjoying their new home your going to have to look at my album


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Deluhathol said:


> well im out of space to post the rest of my pictures but if you want to see the finished nest boxes and my birds enjoying their new home your going to have to look at my album


I did and it is lovely....now I have a question, how do you clean the nest boxes? I think I saw the floor is wire, so how do you not bend it if your in there standing on it?


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

I put in a center support for the wire so I just walk on that and the outer frame. I also have a board I can put across if i dont feel like trying to balance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I think it looks great ,but do agree that cleaning those nestboxes will be a pain for you since you only have that 9 inch door to work thru lol  still it does look great ,i say good job


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice......


----------

